# Apoc Warzone Valedor



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Found on the Grot Orderly blog:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, I just want to be the first to say it "OMG. Tyranids, Eldar, and Dark Eldar are in the new starter?!?!?!"



End of false hopes.


Looks like a cool supplement.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

My three favourite units for dark eldar all in one formation... Me likey.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Ok, I just want to be the first to say it "OMG. Tyranids, Eldar, and Dark Eldar are in the new starter?!?!?!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First Apoc Supplement with no Imperium in it (that I know about so far at least).


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> First Apoc Supplement with no Imperium in it (that I know about so far at least).


Yeah, but, we know the Imperium will show up somehow <cough> Legion of the Damned <cough>


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From the WD (with emphasis by me):


> Apocalypse War Zone: Valedor contains *20* *new* datasheets for hobbyists to use in their games...


The magazine also only talks about Tyranids, Eldar and Dark Eldar (and showing pictures of the same) and it looks like the Eldar are the primary protagonist this time (namely Iyanden).

There is also mention of a device called the "Fireheart" which is used by a choir of seers to attack a planet's core and break the planet (the idea being to kill the planet Duriel and the Nids on it).

EDIT: GW has sent out an email:


----------



## Worthy (Feb 10, 2013)

As a Nids player, i'm intrigued by that 'Shadow Incarnate' formation.

Does any one know if they have any special rules?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Worthy said:


> As a Nids player, i'm intrigued by that 'Shadow Incarnate' formation.
> 
> Does any one know if they have any special rules?


Not until the book comes out.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I like the fact that this entirely not about the Imperium for as far as I have noticed. just Eldar, Dark Eldar and Tyranids. I might pick it up.


----------



## Worthy (Feb 10, 2013)

Zion said:


> Not until the book comes out.


Oh well, time to play the waiting game :laugh:


----------

